# Trenton, MO Tractor Show



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

The 4th Annual Farm Equipment Show will be June 17th-18th, 2011 at the North Central Missouri Fair Grounds in Trenton, MO. antique & classic tractors & equipment, lawn & garden tractors & equipment, old trucks. Large area under roof. Saturday at 1 pm we will parade past the nursing homes & through town (weather permitting). This is in conjunction with the annual "Gooseberry Festival". Come join us, bring your tractors or just come to visit! ~~ grnspot

For more information contact me at; [email protected]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang,more than days ride for me  do have grand ole time.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Talked to the "man in charge" again today & we're cleared for a lawn & garden swap meet at the tractor show. So if there is interest, I'll have space available (free of charge). Possibly, even a free auction service Saturday! 

I'll also talk to the Park superintendent in the next few days to see if it will be OK to do some mowing, if anybody wants to.

Other events around town the same weekend: 
Tractor pull - Friday evening (iamopullers.com) 
Chili cook-off (both pro & amateur) - Sat. 
5K/10K run/walk - Sat. 
Ranch Rodeo 
Local art show 
Music shows

Come see us, bring something if you can, just to visit if you can't! ~~ grnspot110


----------

